
Show HN: Detect when VIPs (investors, journalists, etc) sign up for your product - mitchellshow
https://www.viphawk.com/
======
buildbuildbuild
Congratulations on your launch.

Would love to see screenshots and a more to the point technical description of
the methodology used.

What's your edge? If you have some database of notable domains, aliases used
by investors and celebrities when testing, etc - highlight that competitive
advantage.

My traditional approach for recognizing new customers is a live websocket
dashboard of signups that everyone sees in the office: email, free or paid,
minutes on site.

Goal: finding first 100 people who love the product, celebrity or not.

~~~
mitchellshow
Thanks for the feedback!

 _If you have some database of notable domains, aliases used by investors and
celebrities when testing, etc - highlight that competitive advantage._

That's exactly what we have - if that isn't coming through via the landing
page, we should probably focus more on it.

------
pmiri
Congrats on launching.

The front page feels pretty cluttered with stuff like the code snippet acting
as a link to the payment page(?).

I think a monthly billing strategy is not beneficial. If I'm an early startup,
I'm probably struggling to get signups in the first place, let alone VIPs.

What about one-shot mass uploads? I only need you to check the data once and
(unless your VIP db updates) the data I get back is settled once and for all.
Could easily lead companies to pay you $19 to upload 10'000 emails and then
cancel their account.

Your market seems to be businesses who do many low-touch sales.

Other than that, it's an interesting idea and I'm curious about seeing it in
action.

------
DrScump
If I'm a true journalist, would I use my true primary email when signing up
for a product I'm reviewing?

    
    
      Ready to get started? Upload your existing email list
    

Well, it's a good way to harvest emails, anyway.

~~~
mitchellshow
Great point. Our DB actually does include quite a few of these “hidden” gmails
that some VIPs use - we’re getting better at that - but FWIW the vast majority
of VIPs aren’t using those.

Re your harvesting comment, we don’t even keep a _temporary_ copy of the CSV
you upload, for privacy reasons - it’s all handled on the frontend. Clearly,
customer trust is paramount for a business like ours :)

